# NBA playoffs thread 2014



## i just want luv

[spoiler=2014 bracket: updated may 3rd 10:55pm]


I just want luv said:


> Gsw(3)/Por 4
> Mia 4/ Tor 3 (Total 14
> Champs=Mia





michael1 said:


> pacers 4\ Hawks(3)
> grizzlies(3)\ Clippers 4 (Total 14
> Clippers to take the whole thing





Buerhle said:


> Pacers 4\ Heat 4
> clippers 4\ Spurs 3 (Total 15
> pacers = champs.





cmed said:


> Heat 4/Pacers 4
> Thunder 4/Spurs 3 (Total 15
> Champs: Spurs





SPC said:


> East Winners: Pacers 4
> West Winners: OKC 4 (Total 8
> - Champion: OKC





jealousisjelly said:


> pacers 4/heat 4
> clippers 4/spurs 3 (Total 15
> clippers ftw!





foe said:


> Heat 4 / Pacers 4
> Spurs 3 / Thunder 4 (Total 15
> Finals champs - OKC Thunder





Infamoose said:


> Bulls(1)/Raptors 3
> Rockets(2)/Clippers 4 (Total 10
> Champ: Clippers





WeirdKid said:


> &
> 
> 
> scooby said:
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> 
> ASB20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spurs 3/Clippers 4
> Heat 4/Pacers 4 (Total 15
> Spurs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




gunner21 said:


> Pacers 4/Heat 4
> Spurs 3/OKC 4 (Total 15
> no finals pick





Spindrift said:


> Bulls(1)/Heat 4
> Rockets(2)/Thunder 4 (Total 11
> Champs: Rockets





TakeOne said:


> OKC 4/Rockets(2)
> Bulls(1)/Nets 3 (Total 10
> OKC wins it all.


[/spoiler]

*East

#1 Pacers (vs) Hawks #8
#4 Bulls (vs) Wizards #5

#2 Heat (vs) Bobcats #7
#3 Raptors (vs) Nets #6

West

#1 Spurs (vs) Mavericks #8
#4 Rockets (vs) Blazers #5

#2 Thunder (vs) Grizzlies #7
#3 Clippers (vs) Warriors #6 *

*Competition. Just for fun, pick 2 West teams and 2 East teams for the playoff run you're rolling with.
Winner: whoever has the highest win total at the end. (game wins, not series)

Bonus 5 Wins if you predict the Finals winner from your picks* 

[spoiler=2013's champion "Andrew4"]
East: Heat+16 / Pacers+11
West: Thunder+5 / Spurs+15
Champs: Heat+5 (Total) = 52

2013's "The Perfect Bracket": Miami, Indiana / Spurs, Memphis= (Miami)-61[/spoiler]


----------



## i just want luv

My Path is chosen'

Heat / Raptors
Warriors / Blazers

Champs: Heat


----------



## googleamiable

Dunno about ya'll but my money's on the:

pacers and hawks up against 

the grizzlies and the clippers. 

Clippers to take the whole thing

ps. Heat? watchu talkin bout son


----------



## Buerhle

Pacers\ Heat
clippers \ Spurs

pacers = champs.

(ya, I won't win this, unless somebody wakes up Indiana)


----------



## cmed

Heat/Pacers

Thunder/Spurs

Champs: Spurs


----------



## SPC

i almost shed tears of joy when the raptors finally made the playoffs again. i still remember watching torontos first game on tv and buying damon stodamire basketball cards. with that said though, raptors/nets has the best chance for an upset, so im scurr. 

Prediction: 
- East Winners: Pacers
- West Winners: OKC
- Champion: OKC in 7


----------



## scooby

Pacers/Heat
Spurs/Clippers

Champs=Spurs


----------



## jealousisjelly

pacers/heat
clippers/spurs

clippers ftw! (imagine if the clippers are champions??)


----------



## foe

E- Heat / Pacers
W- Spurs / Thunder

Finals champs - OKC Thunder


----------



## jealousisjelly

can we have another thread with another game.. one that counts every game or something


----------



## Mousey9

East: Bulls/Raptors(delusional homer pick)
West: Rockets/Clippers
Champ: Clippers


----------



## ASB20

Picks, because I'm really boring:

Spurs/Clippers WCF

Heat/Pacers ECF

Finals: Spurs/Heat

Spurs in 6


----------



## gunner21

Pacers/Heat
Spurs/OKC


----------



## Spindrift

Bulls/Heat
Rockets/Thunder

Champs: Rockets

I like upsets.


----------



## WeirdKid

Spurs/Clippers
Heat/Pacers

Spurs in 6


----------



## ASB20

Can't believe I said Heat/Pacers in retrospect now that ATL's blowing the tar outta Indy...

Yikesssss. This Pacers team sucks.


----------



## foe

Is this the NBA playoffs or NHL playoffs? 3 road teams won so far today. :sus


----------



## i just want luv

Evan Turner, Andrew Bynum effect. Those acquisitions are when Indy stopped looking all too spectacular.
Lets bring it home Memphis!

Side note, Had I known DeRozen DeMaar would play this 'allergic I would've never picked the Raps, man...


----------



## i just want luv

Been a lot of iffy touch fouls today... Been a lot of iffy no calls today also...

Miller the killer! 72-74
dammit.
One thing that drives me crazy is when one gets' offensive rebound and despite traffic, delay throwing the ball out.

72-80 poop head' cross court pass.
72-83. Why Tony? Why cave on Fisher and leave KD?

Memphis should've let Dallas win. Now it's more-or-less a lose lose situation for them both.


----------



## SPC

experience counts.... turnovers, poor shot selection, etc... raptors need to get themselves together. raptors wingmen looked lost and confused


----------



## Spindrift

ASB20 said:


> Yikesssss. This Pacers team sucks.


Korver on Hibbert! Had me laughing my *** off.

So, Roy. What would ya say ya do around here?


----------



## ASB20

Spindrift said:


> Korver on Hibbert! Had me laughing my *** off.
> 
> So, Roy. What would ya say ya do around here?


Lmao, that was hysterical. What the hell happened to Roy Hibbert? He went from one of the most physical centers in the league early in the season to a pushover who surprises me on the rare occasion he manages double-digit boards. ****, Tiago Splitter gets more rebounds than Hibs does these days, which is sad. Roy is friggin' 7'2"!


----------



## MrQuiet76

can't wait for game 2!!










actually i don't really blame the refs for the raps loss in game 1. raps played like garbage. although the nets getting no fouls called against them in the 4th quarter makes me wonder


----------



## anxiousmofo

Warriors beating Clippers in game 1 was surprising , really had high hopes on D.Rivers, improved Griffin and co., yet they lose against somewhat dissapointing team in Warriors, mostly because of the step back that Iguadala has taken with his offense and H.Barnes who did not seem to take any steps forward, especially considering his promising post-season year ago.

Still with Splash bro's and Lee they are a dangerous bunch and LAC got a taste of it. Now with what would be home-court advantage Warriors will not give series away for nothing less than best basketball from the clips.


----------



## i just want luv

Wouldn't surprise me if GSW made it to the conference finals, my only drawback doubt is Bogut being out. Let's not forget this is the team that nearly upset the Spurs last year.

Curry didn't even have a great game, and their entire team played with foul trouble since the first quarter. I'm pretty confident in them. If Blake/Deandre can't win it, the clips wont win this series.

Mavs stayed in it longer than I thought. Parker is their nightmare. Duncan is their reaper. Greene, Lenard, Ginobli, Bineli sprinkle the sand to keep them asleep. Yet the Mavs managed to lose while wide awake. I fully expect a sweep, if not, following games I predict will be blow outs to make up for that.

I can't call the Wiz/bulls, haven't invested my time to watch much of them.
My only wish tonight is that Lemarcus puts on a show. I've been pulling for this guy since the Roy days. Hope he further establishes his name to the world.


----------



## TakeOne

I'm gonna go… 

West
OKC/Rockets

East
Bulls/Nets

OKC wins it all. 

Kinda kidding myself that the Spurs or the Heat will get knocked off that early but whatever


----------



## ASB20

Mavs played surprisingly well today, but I'm not sure they can keep up that level of defensive excellence. They made it a mission to contain San Antonio's 3-point shooting, and they did it well (See Marco Belinelli + Danny Green's stats today...ugh). 

That left the inside wide, wide open, though, and Tony+Tim+Manu will rip that vulnerability to bits if Dallas keeps it up. 

Still, gotta think Dirk + Monta will have better games as the series progresses, too, on the other side.


----------



## Buerhle

Don't understand the poll question choices


----------



## scooby

I really want to dislike the Spurs as the Mavs have to face them first round, but I respect the team too much. Especially because of Duncan. I hope they win it all if (when) they knock out Dallas. Contrary to my picks for the guessing game, I want to see the Clippers and Heat to lose horribly. The Rockets can go **** themselves too. Maybe also OKC and the Pacers too, but they aren't as hated by me as the previous 3 lol.

All in the spirit of friendly and healthy competition of course.


----------



## cmed

My goodness, Kevin Durant...


----------



## ASB20

scooby said:


> The Rockets can go **** themselves too.


Amen. I ****ing hate James Harden and Dwight Howard. Hope Portland obliterates them, even though I'd really prefer that series go 7 in order to beat up the winner in preparation for the next series, assuming my Spurs can win against Dallas.

And Chicago tonight. This team's lack of offense is just destroying it. I'm not high on the Wizards's chances in the East (Heat would roll over them in a possible ECF, IMO - might even sweep them) but Washington can just annihilate Chicago in stretches. There's no consistent scorer for the Bulls, and defense can't do everything against guys who can make buckets like Nene and Wall.


----------



## scooby

Today was a good day. My team the Mavs even up the series, but more importantly, HOUSTON DOWN 2 GAMES!!!! Home court advantage too.


----------



## ASB20

scooby said:


> Today was a good day. My team the Mavs even up the series, but more importantly, HOUSTON DOWN 2 GAMES!!!! Home court advantage too.


That was a great game y'all played; my Spurs looked completely out of sorts. Can't wait for this series to progress.

I do find consolation that Houston's down 0-2 and OKC's down 1-2, however. Makes last night feel all the better. Gah, Russ Westbrook bugs me almost as much as Harden. As much as I respect Kevin Durant, I'd love to watch the Grit n' Grind Grizz knock off OKC.

Also, Roy Hibbert...*snort* two boards, man. For a 7'2" center, two boards. Against Pero Antic. What happened to this dude...$14 mil a year and this? I feel for Indy fans.


----------



## scooby

ASB20 said:


> That was a great game y'all played; my Spurs looked completely out of sorts. Can't wait for this series to progress.
> 
> I do find consolation that Houston's down 0-2 and OKC's down 1-2, however. Makes last night feel all the better. Gah, Russ Westbrook bugs me almost as much as Harden. As much as I respect Kevin Durant, I'd love to watch the Grit n' Grind Grizz knock off OKC.
> 
> Also, Roy Hibbert...*snort* two boards, man. For a 7'2" center, two boards. Against Pero Antic. What happened to this dude...$14 mil a year and this? I feel for Indy fans.


Yeah I'm not a fan of Westbrook either, but respect KD. But yeah I'd prefer to see Memphis beat OKC as well.

Today is the first day I've been awake to actually watch a playoff game haha. I gotta wake up earlier. Not being in the same time zone as the US sucks. But at least I can watch the Warriors hopefully beat the Clippers. I hate them more than the Rockets and the Heat.


----------



## Gavroche

Amazing final minutes by Curry wasted, I don't see GS recovering from this heartbreaker.


----------



## cmed

Thoughts...

Chicago: Done.

Houston: Done.

Charlotte: No chance in hell.

Indy: Going to be in serious trouble if they can't figure out a way to string together some points. They can still turn this around though, and I think they will.

Clippers/Warriors: This is the one series I have no idea who is coming out of. I think this will go 7.

Dallas: Their defense poses an interesting challenge to San Antonio, but I think the Spurs will ultimately emerge the winner. I'll even say in no more than 6. Popovich will make the necessary adjustments. 

Brooklyn: I think they'll come out of this series due to their experience.

OKC/Memphis: This one may go 7 as well, but I think the Thunder will win it.

If OKC falls in the first round though, I will pretty much be writing off the rest of the west and assuming the Spurs will be back in the Finals.


----------



## SA go0n

Vince Carter doe! :shock


----------



## WhoDey85

Come on Thunder!!


----------



## cmed

This has been quite an exciting first round


----------



## i just want luv

Buerhle said:


> Don't understand the poll question choices


Just sarcasm.

Also.
It's A V.......C...........3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My goodness'. Might be the best day of my life.
Every game in the west is like a conference finals. I can't imagine what the second round will be like, good grie'f.


----------



## Andrew4

This has been the best first round in many years. Almost every game is close, exciting, and comes down to 1-2 plays.

The Westbrook/Durant dynamic is fascinating to me. It's been going on 3-4 years and these two guys can't figure out their roles. Westbrook has a dominant personality and is trying to be the "guy", but he's not. Durant is too passive. He's the better player and it's his team. He needs to assert himself and put Westbrook in his place a bit. It's been going on for so many years and it's baffling why these guys haven't figured it out. 

I have a sneaky suspicion Chicago is going to come back and win the series against Washington. They are too seasoned and too well-coached to just fold. The Wizards are a young group and they are going to feel the pressure big time if Chicago makes a run on them. I suspect if they get pressured we'll see some individualistic play from them, and Randy Whitman over Thibs in a tight series? Gulp!


----------



## scooby

Again I don't wake up early enough to watch the Mavs. Dammit.


----------



## scooby

VC's winning 3pt shot.


----------



## WhoDey85

Reggie Jackson saves the day and pretty much the season !


----------



## scooby

So...how bout that Sterling fella? Like I needed another reason to hate the Clippers. Must suck for the fans though. Support the team during playoffs, buying merchandise or tickers = money for Sterling.


----------



## SA go0n

scooby said:


> So...how bout that Sterling fella? Like I needed another reason to hate the Clippers. Must suck for the fans though. Support the team during playoffs, buying merchandise or tickers = money for Sterling.


 I understand this is kind of a big deal, but aren't these guys supposed to be pros? What a lousy effort they put forth. They were talking about sitting the game out, they might as well have. It will be a miracle if they come back and win this series.


----------



## ASB20

I think they can still beat Golden State - Clips still have home court and GSW's pretty hot and cold. You live by the 3, you die by the 3 (Ahem...Spurs...*%&@!)

But screw Sterling. I'm pulling for the Warriors to pull it off 'cuz of that guy. You just don't need those kind of comments, especially when you're a figure of his stature as the longest-serving owner in the NBA. That's supposed to be a podium of respectability, not one to perpetuate stupid biases such as racism. 

I do feel for Clips fans, though. Spurs fans like me - and fans of other teams with awesome owners - get a bit spoiled and then see stuff like Sterling happen. Yikes, that must blow rooting for the team when that's hanging over everything.


----------



## foe

Arguably the best 1st round in NBA playoff history and is overshadowed by an idiot owner.


----------



## scooby

Mavs closing the 20 point gap, only to lose right at the end. So bummed. Going back into San Antonio with the series tied up is going to be so tough.


----------



## ASB20

Whatttt is happening to Tony Parker.

Gah. He is the most polarizing guy on the damn team even after more than a decade. Can't decide whether I love him or want to shake the dude until he plays more consistently. 

Still, that was a great game.


----------



## Mousey9

I'm very proud of the fan support the Raptors have received so far. I always knew we had a great fanbase but after a long playoff hiatus, I forgot how amazing they can be. The Air Canada Centre is definitely one if not the best and loudest arena in the playoffs thus far and the fans are rabid as ever.

Hopefully this showing will earn a bit respect from the league and US media. It'd be silly for Adam Silver not to tap into all that potential revenue.


----------



## scooby

I'm going for BKN in their series, but I like both teams. Brooklyn is the team I like the most from the east. Gotta be a fan of coach Kidd. Won a championship with the Mavs. Toronto fans are awesome though and the Raptors have done incredibly well this season.

Edit: Dat comeback by the Nets. Wow.


----------



## ASB20

scooby said:


> I'm going for BKN in their series, but I like both teams. Brooklyn is the team I like the most from the east. Gotta be a fan of coach Kidd. Won a championship with the Mavs. Toronto fans are awesome though and the Raptors have done incredibly well this season.


Toronto's straight collapsed in this fourth quarter. Can't believe the score considering how bad the game was after 3.

Another great Dallas-San Antonio game earlier, too - awesome stuff by Tiago Splitter, who I've questioned over the past year (and on the other side, it is good to see Vince Carter still doing VC stuff...)


----------



## scooby

ASB20 said:


> Toronto's straight collapsed in this fourth quarter. Can't believe the score considering how bad the game was after 3.
> 
> Another great Dallas-San Antonio game earlier, too - awesome stuff by Tiago Splitter, who I've questioned over the past year (and on the other side, it is good to see Vince Carter still doing VC stuff...)


Sadly, I didn't wake up early enough to catch most of the game. I only got to see the last 30 seconds. But yeah I heard Tiago went super clutch. Disappointed that they lost, but if any other team were to win the championship, I'd prefer it to be the Spurs. Timmy needs his 5th ring.


----------



## i just want luv

[spoiler=Picks and scores thus far]


I just want luv said:


> Gsw 2/Por 3
> Mia 4/ Tor 3 (Total 12
> Champs=Mia





michael1 said:


> pacers 2\ Hawks 3
> grizzlies 3\ Clippers 3 (Total 11
> Clippers to take the whole thing





Buerhle said:


> Pacers 2\ Heat 4
> clippers 3\ Spurs 3 (Total 12
> pacers = champs.





cmed said:


> Heat 4/Pacers 2
> Thunder 2/Spurs 3 (Total 11
> Champs: Spurs





SPC said:


> East Winners: Pacers 2
> West Winners: OKC 2 (Total 4
> - Champion: OKC





jealousisjelly said:


> pacers 2/heat 4
> clippers 3/spurs 3 (Total 12
> clippers ftw!





foe said:


> Heat 4 / Pacers 2
> Spurs 3 / Thunder 2 (Total 11
> Finals champs - OKC Thunder





Infamoose said:


> Bulls(1)/Raptors 3
> Rockets 2/Clippers 3 (Total 9
> Champ: Clippers





WeirdKid said:


> &
> 
> 
> scooby said:
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> 
> ASB20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spurs 3/Clippers 3
> Heat 4/Pacers 2 (Total 12
> Spurs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




gunner21 said:


> Pacers 2/Heat 4
> Spurs 3/OKC 2 (Total 11
> no finals pick





Spindrift said:


> Bulls(1)/Heat 4
> Rockets 2/Thunder 2 (Total 9
> Champs: Rockets





TakeOne said:


> OKC 2/Rockets 2
> Bulls(1)/Nets 2 (Total 7
> OKC wins it all.


[/spoiler]
That wie'rd moment when potentially Hawks/Wizards vs Heat ECF'


----------



## MindOverMood

Best moment of last nights game...


----------



## gunner21

scooby said:


> I'm going for BKN in their series, but I like both teams. Brooklyn is the team I like the most from the east. Gotta be a fan of coach Kidd. Won a championship with the Mavs. Toronto fans are awesome though and the Raptors have done incredibly well this season.
> 
> Edit: Dat comeback by the Nets. Wow.


Really? They have to win 2 of next 2 in 4 days while travelling.


----------



## scooby

gunner21 said:


> Really? They have to win 2 of next 2 in 4 days while travelling.


Well, they didn't end up closing the game when I wrote that but they were down 20 something I think?  Raptors ended up holding on at the very end. Joe Johnson was going off for a while in the 4th quarter.
Hopefully having home court advantage for the 6th game evens the series up.

Raptors fans, you need to rock dem lint rollers.


----------



## SPC

scooby said:


> Well, they didn't end up closing the game when I wrote that but they were down 20 something I think?  Raptors ended up holding on at the very end. Joe Johnson was going off for a while in the 4th quarter.
> Hopefully having home court advantage for the 6th game evens the series up.


the raptors will win. and kidd will smack a b****. again.


----------



## scooby

^ Probably, if I'm going to be completely honest. The raptors winning, not the b**** smacking part lol. I don't think BKN can win the next 2. It'd be nice though. I think both teams are great.


----------



## gunner21

We got the hotter fans










Some disappointed ones too


----------



## SPC

scooby said:


> ^ Probably, if I'm going to be completely honest. The raptors winning, not the b**** smacking part lol. I don't think BKN can win the next 2. It'd be nice though. I think both teams are great.


its a shame the nets lost lopez (again). any chance they had of winning it all this year crumbled along with his foot.


----------



## SPC

gunner21 said:


> Some disappointed ones too


airball


----------



## DreamAcrobatics

all bout my knicks. Wonder how many fishes amare's caught this year.


----------



## WhoDey85

I feel like I've watched a hundred Grizzles vs Thunder playoff games.


----------



## scooby

Those sneaky Spurs






I NEED to set an alarm, I keep missing these games. I have to make sure to catch game 7.


----------



## i just want luv

Oh my ************ good'ness!
Holy ****
Holy ****
Holy ****


----------



## scooby

That Lillard buzzer beater for the series win!

https://vine.co/v/MrTQTO0t1QT

CYA Rockets!


----------



## SPC

wow. what a dagger. just more proof that houston (looking at you lin, howard) simply not ready for prime time yet.


----------



## foe

What a crazy 1st Round!!!!! 

Lillard with that game-winning 0.9 second buzzer-beating 3.

Half-man/Half-retired Vince Carter had a game-winning 3 a couple of nights ago.

Durant had a 4-point play while falling out of bounce back in Game 2.

OKC-Memphis series went to 4 straight OT.

Aldridge had back-to-back 40+ points on the road.

1st round isn't even concluded. Still have 5 games left, all Game 7's.


----------



## BTAG

These playoffs have just been incredible. The defense on that inbound pass was awful, you can't let them inbound it to him with that much space, but it was still an incredibly clutch shot by Lillard. I literally don't think my poor little heart can take that kind of late game drama, so please Clippers, play like you did in Game 2 so that I don't have to worry.


----------



## i just want luv

Not a fan of Zbo's suspension. It wasnot a punch. You see what he did in almost every confrontation. It doesn't smell phishy, it is a phish. But reading around, apparently, some grizz fans think this is a blessing in disguise, we'll see.

I said Gsw v.s Lac depends on Griffin and Jordan and it held true thus far. And now Gsw without Bogut also loses O'neil. Doesn't look good, not that O'neil was any bit of a factor anyway, he was an extra body to hack them up. Curry's gotta come out gunning again, he's gotta not look for the home run pass, but continue stacking up those hockey assists when they trap him. And most importantly, he has to drive to the basket since it's there all day.

Hawks choked 2 in a row in mist of the clutch. Sad, I think they deserve to win this series more than Indi, but maybe indi's turning a new leaf, getting back to form. Either way, I never had faith in either team. Hibbert's finally stopped getting his invincible-to-fouls treatment.

With that said, just wanna put it out' there. If Indy, Okc, Lac, Sas all lose, it more-or-less grants this person named "luv" the quickest bracket win ever.


----------



## scooby

I dunno, looks like a punch to me.


----------



## i just want luv

^ Then it was the weakest, most lackadaisical punch I've ever seen. Looked like a simple shove to me. If they thought it warranted punishment they would've ejected him. But they suspend one of their best players on a forgotten play the day after, a simple tech that they reviewed in-game, and suspend him for game seven?
That's whack.
There's been worse contact, intentional contact, in these playoffs alone. Bad for business imo. I wouldn't blame him for retiring if they lose. Underdog team, and can't even get the chance to put in the effort to upset the league's MVP. Would they suspend Durant, or LeBron like this? For game 7? On such a forgettable play.


----------



## ASB20

I mean, I think Z-Bo threw a punch, but it does kinda harken back to the old days with some nostalgia...I mean, what happened to the old school brawls that were so much fun?






Fine Z-Bo, but with Game 7 on the line, a suspension is kinda harsh. I know rules are rules, but sometimes the good of the game takes priority and you want to make some drama. OKC's a shoe-in to win now. Z-Bo's been below average this series, but when he;'s on the court, Memphis has dictated terms. When he's off, their interior play suffers dramatically and allows OKC to exert their play style. Memphis just won't be able to keep OKC (and Ibaka particularly - on both ends) honest for 48 minutes without Zach.

On a side note, though, man Spurs. That blown lead hurts. Gotta bounce back in Game 7 at home in SA, but this is a darn good series - especially to see Duncan and Dirk go at it one more time in what could very well be their last playoff matchup. Fun stuff.


----------



## scooby

Closed fist. It was a punch. Blame Zach Randolph for letting his emotions take over. Why would you swing at someones head/neck area. Whether or not it was weak shouldn't matter. I wanted the Grizzlies to win, I don't like OKC, but his suspension is his own fault.


----------



## i just want luv

Sorry man, I just don't agree. Many don't. Just may be the softest suspension ever for such a crucial game. That's not a punch where I come from.










The Atl game they were just throwing intentional elbows at each other's heads, none of them are suspended.


----------



## scooby

That is absolutely a punch.

http://watch.nba.com/nba/video/channels/originals/2014/05/02/randolph-video.nba


----------



## i just want luv

Think you meant this link
http://www.nba.com/video/channels/originals/2014/05/02/randolph-video.nba/index.html

In which, I didn't see a close up before. It's a punch. You're right. But man is this weak.


----------



## scooby

I don't like it either since I want to see OKC lose and that could be a game changer, but the rules say a thrown punch gets 1 game suspension minimum whether it connects or not. The league needs to be consistent with their stance if they are going to throw out suspensions, I didn't catch the ATL/IND game. 

I'm not a fan of the suspension, but technically according to the NBA rules, it was justified.


----------



## SA go0n

At least Zeebo landed.


----------



## fm5827

Holy crap when Lillard hit that game winner I went nuts, really disappointed with the Z-Bo suspension, can't see the Grizzlies even competing really especially with an injured Conley as well.


----------



## Toad Licker

The Blazer and Rockets series was one of the best I've seen in many years. No matter that it ended in 6 games, both teams put it all on the line and when you count up the points the Rockets outscored the Blazers by 2 points in 6 games and yet still lost the series. 

If Damian Lillard wasn't considered a superstar before last night he is one today after that buzzer beater. He has made NBA history in both of his first two seasons in the league and is starting to be compared to some of the games all time greats playing now and from the past. At the tender age of 23 he has many more history making moments in him. :duck


----------



## i just want luv

Darn'. Steph just can't catch a break. Simply can't beat size. UUGGHH!' I'm happy for Redick, but I hope Okc destroys them. Crawfard flopping on every 3 he takes, meet Westbrook. The floppers v.s the whistles. ayai'
Mark Jackson getting fired would do so much damage.


----------



## ASB20

Man, tonight's games were...kinda anticlimactic after all the games that led up to them. OKC-MEM obviously, but Indy returned to form and laid the hammer, and the Clips got theirs...ah, oh well.


----------



## SA go0n

So much for this being the greatest first round in NBA history. In the end every team that was supposed to win did. I'm kind of liking this Wizards team though.


----------



## No Real Help

azstl25 said:


> So much for this being the greatest first round in NBA history. In the end every team that was supposed to win did. I'm kind of liking this Wizards team though.


Yeah but the favourites didn't win in decisive fashion like they typically do. If it hadn't been for Lillard's shot, there would have been a record-breaking six game 7's in the first round.

I'm liking the Wizards a lot too, they'll give Indiana a run for their money. I think they're going to be scary in a few years. It was very disappointing as a Raptors fan to see Toronto lose but if they can hold onto the nucleus they have right now then I'm looking forward to their future as well.


----------



## ASB20

Man, the Clips laid the haterade all over OKC in that first half. Dayum CP3.

Also, great game by the Wizards earlier - so much for Indy being entirely back on target. Wall + Beal are unstoppable to the Pacer backcourt D, and Ariza even beat up on Paul George.

And Hibs...lmao...again...O-fer in boards and points. How are you 7'2" and take in 0 rebounds, Roy? Serious. What. Marcin Gortat isn't _that_ scary.


----------



## SA go0n

ASB20 said:


> And Hibs...lmao...again...O-fer in boards and points. How are you 7'2" and take in 0 rebounds, Roy? Serious. What. Marcin Gortat isn't _that_ scary.


What happened to this dude? Wasn't he an all-star not to long ago? Got to be something mental.


----------



## ASB20

Woo! Aron Baynes coming out of nowhere for the 10 points against Portland!

...alright, on to the next game. Can't get worked up over Game 1. I figure the Blazers will come back with a vengeance in Game 2 in San Antonio; too much fight and youth and athleticism in that team, especially after Lillard was quiet through the first half. Manu really needs to step things up for the Spurs after today's dud and get back to how he was in Game 7 vs. Dallas.


----------



## Darktower776

Nice comeback win for the Clippers over OKC today. The thing is though, I like both teams and wouldn't mind if either of them won the championship.

I did want the Clips to even the series because if it wen to 3-1 it really isn't much fun to watch anymore.


----------



## cmed

You're fired, git atta here!

Ok ok you can come back. Here's your job back.

No no you're FIRED! Git the hell atta here!

^ Cleveland's love/hate relationship with Mike Brown



cmed said:


> Heat/Pacers
> 
> Thunder/Spurs












It's shaping up how I suspected it would. I think OKC will handle business against the Clippers.


----------



## i just want luv

Rigged rigged rigged rigged rigged
Rigged rigged.

I've said this since 2010, the refs don't know the rules anymore. There's no longer a clear perception of a charge/block, players just flop and throw themselves into jumpshot fouls and are rewarded now. Paul Goerge is the biggest offender of this next to Westbrook, jcrawford, Ginobli. 

Flag-fouls and clear path fouls all have different rules depending on the quarter.

This game's last 3 plays:
Reggie got fouled, I wouldn't really call it because of how wild he was, I don't reward bail-outs. Went out on Reggie, still rewarded to Okc.

Okc gets 3 freethrows on a touch foul, that makes it seem like Stephon Curry got mauled--which he did and didn't get the call.

Paul drives, has his arm slapped much more blatant than the previous foul and....... no call. Loses the ball. He fouls Ibaka, the refs don't call that and let the clock run out.

Leaves a sour taste in my mouth and I dislike both teams. In the event they do call Reggie's drive a foul at least it's just a tie game at most and the Clippers can play for the win. Alas, this game ended on everything I dislike about a ending game.

Ps. Having a hard time getting into the second round, it's so boring compared to the first.


----------



## BTAG

This is probably the most furious I've been in my life. As someone who's loved the Clippers through all the hardships over the years, it's heartbreaking to have a game ripped out of your hands. If they called the foul on Matt Barnes, which they clearly should have, the worse that happens, is they make 2 free throws to tie it, and we have a buzzer beater opportunity, and we either win, or it goes to overtime. Instead, they make up for the missed foul call, by unfairly awarding OKC the ball, and they get 3 points, and win. I have a problem with them calling a touch foul inside of 10 seconds, but then it's made even worse by not calling a clear reach-in on the other end. 

I guess we'll just have to take care of business at home, and humiliate OKC in their own arena, in Game 7.


----------



## youngdoom

BTAG said:


> This is probably the most furious I've been in my life. As someone who's loved the Clippers through all the hardships over the years, it's heartbreaking to have a game ripped out of your hands. If they called the foul on Matt Barnes, which they clearly should have, the worse that happens, is they make 2 free throws to tie it, and we have a buzzer beater opportunity, and we either win, or it goes to overtime. Instead, they make up for the missed foul call, by unfairly awarding OKC the ball, and they get 3 points, and win. I have a problem with them calling a touch foul inside of 10 seconds, but then it's made even worse by not calling a clear reach-in on the other end.
> 
> I guess we'll just have to take care of business at home, and humiliate OKC in their own arena, in Game 7.


I dislike the Clips and OKC....BUT Clips got robbed big time. Those last few mins had so many bad call/no calls. CP3 didn't foul Westbrook on the three. CP3 was fouled by Westbrook on the inbound. CP3 was fouled by Jackson on the final play. Hence why he couldn't get a shot off. Barnes hit Jackson's hand not the ball. = Clip ball.


----------



## Darktower776

There were some questionable calls but Clippers choked as well. The ball did go out off of Jackson and I don't see how the refs could watch that replay and think otherwise.

Clippers had this game won with the victory in their grasp only to have it torn from their fingers at the last second.


----------



## TakeOne

I'm rooting for OKC to win it all, but even I got admit some of those calls/no calls were BS.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy

It's looking like Spurs vs Heat or Thunder vs Heat again... I doubt the Pacers will be able to eliminate Miami in the eastern finals...


----------



## SA go0n

Looking like another title in Miami. Unless the Thunder and or Spurs can show us something we haven't seen in the past couple years.


----------



## cmed

Call me crazy, but I think this is the year Indiana gets over the hump. They'll be torn through like tissue paper if they run into San Antonio though.


----------



## ASB20

Man, this Indiana-Miami game is a snoozer.

And if we're talking rigged...someone wanna say how Cleveland ends up with 3 #1 picks in four years? Or even better, how they have 4 top-4 picks in three years and end up with Kyrie Irving, Tristan Thompson, Dion Waiters, and Anthony Bennett?

I mean, damn. Sucks to be Joel Embiid right now.


----------



## SA go0n

ASB20 said:


> Man, this Indiana-Miami game is a snoozer.
> 
> And if we're talking rigged...someone wanna say how Cleveland ends up with 3 #1 picks in four years? Or even better, how they have 4 top-4 picks in three years and end up with Kyrie Irving, Tristan Thompson, Dion Waiters, and Anthony Bennett?
> 
> I mean, damn. Sucks to be Joel Embiid right now.


Yea, it's a conspiracy to get LBJ to go back to Cleveland. LOL


----------



## WhoDey85

I can't watch anymore. uke


----------



## Thedood

Spurs looking really good.


----------



## cmed

I love the NBA Memes Facebook page


----------



## scooby

cmed said:


> I love the NBA Memes Facebook page


I laughed so hard when I saw that on facebook haha.


----------



## Darktower776

Man the Thunder Spurs series has been a huge disappointment. Having 30 point blow out wins in the Conference Finals is not fun to watch unless you are a Spurs fan. I like both teams but was hoping for OKC to win the Title this year.

At least hoping for some competitive games. I mean I know Ibaka is about but still....


----------



## WhoDey85

Now that's more like it.


----------



## cmed

What a difference Ibaka makes. I didn't think they'd be able to come out of that 0-2 hole like they did in 2012 without Harden and Ibaka, but after last night I think they have a fighting chance.


----------



## TakeOne

SSSSEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRGGGEEEEE….

Ibaka.


----------



## scooby

Yikes. This Heat/Pacers game. Just tuned in at the end of the 3rd, and the score is so uneven. What happened?


----------



## SA go0n

scooby said:


> Yikes. This Heat/Pacers game. Just tuned in at the end of the 3rd, and the score is so uneven. What happened?


The Pacers, they happened. Anyone actually thought that they where going to get off the mat after letting game 3 slip away?


----------



## scooby

azstl25 said:


> The Pacers, they happened. Anyone actually thought that they where going to get off the mat after letting game 3 slip away?


I thought they could at least rebound back after the loss, yeah. Guess not.


----------



## Darktower776

Ray Allen catching fire happened.


----------



## TakeOne

2-2! Thunder on the rise!


----------



## Darktower776

TakeOne said:


> 2-2! Thunder on the rise!


Yesss! Just hope they can win at San Antonio as well because if not they're still screwed.


----------



## scooby

Paul George going OFF in the 4th. Wow.


----------



## Jammer25

Really hope Indy comes back and makes it into the Finals. Had enough of Miami.

It's about damn time Pop and the Spurs' run ends too, so I'm rooting for OKC on that side.


----------



## NoHobbies

People saying Ibaka could have made the difference in game 2.


----------



## hypestyle

Clippers sold! To an ex Microsoft guy?!?!

http://www.freep.com/article/20140529/SPORTS03/305290200/steve-ballmer-los-angeles-clippers

Oh well. I predict that he will "eventually" try to move the team back to Washington State. We'll see. At the very least, they should get their own stadium.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

hypestyle said:


> Clippers sold! To an ex Microsoft guy?!?!
> 
> http://www.freep.com/article/20140529/SPORTS03/305290200/steve-ballmer-los-angeles-clippers
> 
> Oh well. I predict that he will "eventually" try to move the team back to Washington State. We'll see. At the very least, they should get their own stadium.


You don't pay $2 billion to take the team out of LA.

I think he's more likely to buy it, hold it a few years, until right before their current TV contract is ready to expire, which I believe is 2015-16...and he'll sell it for over $2.5 billion based on the potential of that new TV deal.

$500+ million in a few years? Even a guy with $20 billion would want that.

Or he'll just keep the team and turn that $2 billion into $6-$10 billion over the next 20-25 years(just on TV money).


----------



## hypestyle

We'll see the Washington Clippers eventually. Especially if/when they start to backslide on their win/loss record.


----------



## NoHobbies

Does OKC play enough defense to win it all?


----------



## cmed

^ I don't think so. I was just thinking that watching the 3rd quarter. And you can't turn the ball over like that against the Spurs. They'll make you pay.

Let's see if Durant shows up in the 4th.


----------



## cmed

2013 Rematch.


----------



## hypestyle

I hope any celebrity bet-takers lose big.


----------



## NoHobbies

Who is the Spurs best player?


----------



## RA6789

NoHobbies said:


> Who is the Spurs best player?


Definitely Tony Parker. He's an elite floor general in the league with the ability to score too. Yes, I can see how some could argue Tim Duncan. But I feel a bit more comfortable with the ball in Parker's hands in clutch situations -- because that's what it really comes down to in the playoffs.

I foresee Kawhi Leonard becoming a star in the next coming years. In my opinion, he's able to guard LeBron better than anyone in the league -- yes, even Kevin Durant. Leonard's offensive game is improving as we speak. Improving his jump shot will make him a hazardous opponent in coming years.


----------



## cmed

Anyway, Spurs in 5 or 6.


----------



## scooby

Yeah I got Spurs too, in 6 or 7. Hopefully they can do it after last years disappointment. This wait feels like forever though.


----------



## scooby

Lebron cramping up hard. I feel bad for him.


----------



## FreshPrince

I can't imagine being the best player in the NBA and sitting on the bench injured while watching your team lose a Championship game. That's gotta hurt worse than the cramp.


----------



## hypestyle

sunday, time for game 2. I hope it's interesting, at least. I'm glad that San Antonio beat the odds to at least make the finals. whatever happens happens, but at least they're here. The finals need to become more diverse.


----------



## SA go0n

How many game 1s has Miami lost in recent memory? They got blown out in game 1 against OKC, and where down 2-1 last year so the Heat aren't exactly in unfamiliar territory.


----------



## cmed

^ Yeah if I remember correctly, Miami has lost game 1 of each championship they've won. 

I had a feeling Lebron was gonna go off last night.


----------



## fm5827

I have a bad feeling for the Spurs after that loss, I know its 1-1 but that one was there for the taking and I could definitely see the Heat taking both home games. I was cheering for the Spurs but if I'm honest there isn't much better to watch than LBJ have a game like that.


----------



## MindOverMood

:blank


----------



## FreshPrince

^^^ ugh that made me mad. And ever since Tim Donaghy, I've always looked at NBA refs a little funnier.

And yeah, it seems to be a tradition for the Heat to lose game 1s, and not just in championship games.

I think it's mostly clear that the Spurs are a better, more complete team, so they _should_ win it. But they should've won it last year too, so it's up to the Spurs to lose it or win it. They can't make the mistakes that they occasionally make and expect to win.


----------



## gunner21

That first half by the Spurs may have been the best offensive I've ever seen by a team. It was just so mesmerizing. It was the basketball version of watching a beautiful sunset off the coast of a beach in Maldives. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## ASB20

This Game 4 is gonna be pivotal. The Heat have made a habit out of not losing back-to-back playoff games ever since...Dallas in '11, I guess. LeBron's gonna come out pissed, and I don't expect Bosh to play like a dump next time either - nor for Kawhi and DG to account for 44 points, with 16 in the first quarter alone from Sugar K.

Spurs are gonna have to fire on all cylinders if they want to take a 3-1 lead. Gotta keep turnovers low, gotta make the right rotations on D and take good shots on O. Anything less and the Heat will blow by them.


----------



## cmed

If Miami loses this series, this "Melo to Miami" non-story is gonna blow up.


----------



## ASB20

Well that was my favorite bad prediction of all time. Hell yes. 

As much as I'm thrilled by the Spurs romping here, I almost feel a bit bad for LeBron. The rest of that team is...yikes. Wade and Chalmers seem to have forgotten how to play hoops.


----------



## SA go0n

cmed said:


> If Miami loses this series, this "Melo to Miami" non-story is gonna blow up.


Wondering if this is already a distraction.


----------



## cmed

^ I don't think so. I don't think the Heat would be distracted by it.

If these games were even close, I'd say Miami has a chance to come back. They're not though. Spurs are blowing them out. This one is ova.


----------



## minimized




----------



## SA go0n

I wonder if LBJ is going to retract his prediction of winning 8 rings back in 2010.


----------



## MindOverMood

Great to see Kawhi get the finals MVP. Well deserved


----------



## cmed

'Til next year :yay


----------



## M0rbid

Welcome to NY, lebron


----------



## foe

I don't think the Heat should blow it up. The East is still a cakewalk. They'll be in the Finals again if other Eastern teams don't upgrade. 

The Heat just forgot to bring their defense against a much hungrier and more determined team in the Spurs this year. The Spurs had the same great ball movement last year too but the Heat last year countered that with great defense and playing harder for loose balls and rebounds. This year's Heat played with no heart, no defense, never gave any hard fouls, never went after loose balls.


----------



## M0rbid

foe said:


> I don't think the Heat should blow it up. The East is still a cakewalk. They'll be in the Finals again if other Eastern teams don't upgrade.
> 
> The Heat just forgot to bring their defense against a much hungrier and more determined team in the Spurs this year. The Spurs had the same great ball movement last year too but the Heat last year countered that with great defense and playing harder for loose balls and rebounds. This year's Heat played with no heart, no defense, never gave any hard fouls, never went after loose balls.


If it wasn't for Ray's lucky 3 pointer in Game 6, it would've been Spurs with 6 championship title.


----------



## foe

M0rbid said:


> If it wasn't for Ray's lucky 3 pointer in Game 6, it would've been Spurs with 6 championship title.


The All-time 3-point shooter hitting a clutch 3 isn't lucky, man. The sequences of the play may have been lucky or a miracle but the shot itself is far from lucky.


----------



## NoHobbies

Weird how that Miami "Not 5 not 6" thing was 4 years ago already. Time flies. They were young men. Now the Heat are looking a bit withered.


----------



## FreshPrince

I wonder if Coach Spo is now on the hot seat?...Pat Riley takeover?...


----------



## fm5827

foe said:


> I don't think the Heat should blow it up. The East is still a cakewalk. They'll be in the Finals again if other Eastern teams don't upgrade.
> 
> The Heat just forgot to bring their defense against a much hungrier and more determined team in the Spurs this year. The Spurs had the same great ball movement last year too but the Heat last year countered that with great defense and playing harder for loose balls and rebounds. This year's Heat played with no heart, no defense, never gave any hard fouls, never went after loose balls.


Can't say I agree, yeah they would probably make the finals again with the exact same squad (because of the crappy eastern conference) but they want to win championships. They got absolutely demolished in the finals and looked really old. Gonna be really interesting to see what happens with them in the off season, the big 3 are going to have to take some serious paycuts.


----------



## ASB20

NoHobbies said:


> They were young men. Now the Heat are looking a bit withered.


Now Wade is an old man, filled with regret. Waiting to retire alone.

Ah man, that was...that was a fun day, Sunday. I really (selfishly) hope Duncan comes back, and I figure the odds are for that, but if he retires, I can't blame him. That was a great title. Privileged to watch the Spurs every year.


----------

